# Rabbit / Bunny Section On BYH



## Nifty (Aug 17, 2009)

Per the discussion here we've decided to move forward with adding a rabbit section to BYH.

We need the rabbit experts to brainstorm the sections that should be created for this new group.   Please try to follow the model of the other sections.

Once you guys put the final list together we'll add the sections!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!! 
I really like the way the other animal areas are laid out.

-Birthing, Weaning and Raising Young Rabbits
-Feeding Time
-Diseases
-Behavior and Handling Techniques
-Breeds and Breeding
-Anything Else Rabbits

A housing management section could be added primarily because rabbits are caged and management can get intense, but that would also fall under anything else?

Hmmm, any other ideas?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 17, 2009)

I like that too trestlecreek.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 18, 2009)

sounds like they have it covered. not an expert, but finding the rabbits are the only thing making money right now. have sucessfully raised and daughter has shown sucessfully the raised rabbits, so doing something right. unfortunately they are like the chickens, some must go to the fryer, and not all can be saved.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 18, 2009)

Would watering be in a separate section than feeding or would that just naturally flow into the feeding?

Watering was always the biggest issue for us, especially in the winter.  When you have several hutches/cages, its a big concern.  

Might also have a separate section for Meat Rabbits, for those who want to learn about processing for eating/selling.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with Bee, I didn't think about meat rabbits, b/c I don't have any yet, but it may be in my future.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 19, 2009)

I also think a meat rabbit section would be a good idea.

I just bought my first Buck last night.  He's a year old Californian.  I hope to find a NZ Doe very soon.  Hopefully we'll be eating rabbit by November.


----------



## grass (Aug 21, 2009)

I am glad to hear your starting a rabbit section on the forums. My oldest son showed his at the county fair for the first time thisyear. He placed 5th in showmanship and had a lionhead that placed 4th in the breed. Nextyear he is doing lionheads and harliquins. He also wants to try showing a dairy beef feeder nextyear, since everyone here did such a goodjob teaching us how to raise a calf i think i'm going to let him.


----------



## nic8407 (Aug 23, 2009)

So when will this "rabbit section" start? I've been looking for one but haven't found one I like as much as BYC for chickens. I'll be watching for it!


----------



## DuckLady (Aug 24, 2009)

I am making the forum. 

Now I don't know alot about rabbits, but what about as pets? Or showing?

Should I add those?


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 24, 2009)

terrielacy said:
			
		

> I am making the forum.
> 
> Now I don't know alot about rabbits, but what about as pets? Or showing?
> 
> Should I add those?


I think those could be included, as there are people who have them for those purposes only.  I just hope they aren't offended by the thought of eating rabbits.  I guess BYCer w/ pet chickens don't have anything against the "Meat Bird" section or at least I've never seen anything.

I say yes.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 24, 2009)

I have two pet rabbits, one even lives in the house like a cat.

I have no objection to a meat rabbit section even though I only have pet rabbits right now.

When I can become brave I will be getting some meat rabbits this fall.


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea!!  Yea!!! Yea!!!! Rabbit section!!!! Okay now that that is over....Yea!!!  I wished y'all had one before and now it is true!!!!  Yea!!!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Aug 24, 2009)

terrielacy said:
			
		

> I am making the forum.
> 
> Now I don't know alot about rabbits, but what about as pets? Or showing?
> 
> Should I add those?


I would tend to think that those type of topics could go under everything else rabbit.  The care and everything else is the same for all types of rabbits.  Where ppl branch off is what their purposes for having  rabbits lie.--meat, show, pets etc.


----------



## DuckLady (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, we will see how it goes. If there are a lot of posts getting lost int he Everything Else section, we can revisit adding more sections.

Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 25, 2009)

terrielacy said:
			
		

> Ok, we will see how it goes. If there are a lot of posts getting lost int he Everything Else section, we can revisit adding more sections.
> 
> Does that sound like a plan?


Housing could be an additional sub topic.


----------



## waynesgarden (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a thanks for setting this forum up. Been a Backyard Chicken supporter and am glad to see familiar names over here.

Thanks again!

Wayne


----------

